# top gear uk new series



## gary9 (Aug 12, 2012)

does anyone know when the new series starts on bbc.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Not sure, but to be honest I like the programme itself but I can't stand those 2 douchebags (particularly Clarkson.....what an arrrogant so & so) but James May seems tolerable.

:thumb:


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID (May 7, 2011)

There will be no new Top Gear until January


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> particularly Clarkson.....what an arrrogant so & so:thumb:


:lol:

Hes a ledge! :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Not sure, but to be honest I like the programme itself but I can't stand those 2 douchebags (particularly Clarkson.....what an arrrogant so & so) but James May seems tolerable.
> 
> :thumb:


That wasn't really the question though.

Better not posting things like that as that is just asking for someone to bite.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Christmas special this year thats all,criminal really when we pay for crap like the voice.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Kerr said:


> That wasn't really the question though.
> 
> Better not posting things like that as that is just asking for someone to bite.


Watch out, he sues...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Used love top gear been to live shows the works and laughed my side off , but it needs revamped star in RPC so boring and some of the stunts crap know, will still watch it as so much other crap on tv


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Top Gear is still one of the best progs on the telly.....there **** all else to compete is there ?


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd imagine with BBC budget cuts and the like they probably can't afford to make more episodes.


----------



## Bigpimpinpete (Jul 30, 2012)

It's so frustrating that when it does come on its for only. 5or6 episodes!!!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Yet Eastenders is 6 nights a week plus an omnibus.

And that show encourages every low form of human life there is. Nothing good ever happens and if there is something happy (like a wedding) then, there is a bad sub-plot. I hate it with a passion.

Top gear is great. It's fun, light hearted and completely what is needed. No new shows till January sucks balls.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Laurie.J.M said:


> I'd imagine with BBC budget cuts and the like they probably can't afford to make more episodes.


I like top gear, not a big fan of clarkson but out of all the budget cuts the beeb have made, I'm not convinced top gear is one that's been hit hard. They go all over the world, get to play with cars and get the stars on the show. Best job ever. 
I could be wrong though so don't shoot me down


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

they are usually back in the autumn?


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID (May 7, 2011)

Their main reasons for having no more episodes till January is to give more time for filming and also the fact that the X Factor live shows are airing at the same time on a Sunday now. 

How they think the X Factor will affect ratings is beyond me.

I believe the reason for having less episodes every series is down to the fact that the presenters demanded a lot more money per episode or they would walk, so the BBC gave more money but cut the number of episodes.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Not sure, but to be honest I like the programme itself but I can't stand those 2 douchebags (particularly Clarkson.....what an arrrogant so & so) but James May seems tolerable.
> 
> :thumb:


Having recently met both of them the other week when they used the pugs for filming i can confirm its actually the other way round....Clarkson is actually a really nice guy very funny and even though he was busy he made time to chat with me through out the day.

James May on the other hand just gave off this air that said "dont talk to me I am not interested" so I didnt bother.....


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Sure I read on the net somewhere nothing else til new year now. Could be complete crap though!!


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I cant believe there are people on a car themed forum that dont like Clarkson :doublesho clarkson for prime minister :thumb:

I met all 3 when I went to see top gear (you can see me in the final goodbye shot :thumb Clarkson was hilarious and down to earth, James May helped with getting everyone tea and coffee at lunch but Hammond was a grumpy little sod, all smiles during the shots but they second they shouted cut completely different.

Best programme on TV but think yourself lucky Top Gear is about 2 seasons behind in New Zealand


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Bod42 said:


> I cant believe there are people on a car themed forum that dont like Clarkson :doublesho clarkson for prime minister :thumb:
> 
> I met all 3 when I went to see top gear (you can see me in the final goodbye shot :thumb Clarkson was hilarious and down to earth, James May helped with getting everyone tea and coffee at lunch but Hammond was a grumpy little sod, all smiles during the shots but they second they shouted cut completely different.
> 
> Best programme on TV but think yourself lucky Top Gear is about 2 seasons behind in New Zealand


What episodes that?


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

vickky453 said:


> What episodes that?


The one where they had the Evo X and Subaru hatch vs each other and tried to hit the apple on the apex. Just luck I got this one being a Subaru owner at the time. Think they also reviewed the Mercedes Black.

I was right in the middle of the last shot but I sneezed so they had to do the take again and Clarkson moved. :wall:


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

BILLY-DA-KID said:


> Their main reasons for having no more episodes till January is to give more time for filming and also the fact that the X Factor live shows are airing at the same time on a Sunday now.
> 
> How they think the X Factor will affect ratings is beyond me.


Well the wife watches the X-Factor like a religion so TG would take a back seat and be recorded. Pretty sure this is the case in a lot of homes.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Scotty B said:


> Well the wife watches the X-Factor like a religion so TG would take a back seat and be recorded. Pretty sure this is the case in a lot of homes.


Only homes without a real man in residence :devil:

:lol::lol:


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

They were filming in Richmond N Yorks a couple of weeks ago.Don't know if it was for the special tho?.


----------

